# Weather Warning - Northern Italy this weekend



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just saw this - BBC Weather warning for Northern and North Western Italy this weekend - flash floods, torrential rain. If you're there check the BBC Weather websiteBBC Weather

Take care!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Just saw this - BBC Weather warning for Northern and North Western Italy this weekend - flash floods, torrential rain. If you're there check the BBC Weather websiteBBC Weather
> 
> Take care!


Come South, it's fine down here.  These sort of warnings are issued, quite rightly, every few days at this time of year. We had our storm/flash floods about 10 days ago. Expect another about Tuesday.
saluti,
eddied


----------

